# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  [RESOLVED] Notification Template

## FunkySloth

Hi,

can anyone help me how I can translate this format with my current code.




> {
>     "aps" : { "alert" : "Message received from Bob" },
>     "acme2" : "Message" ]
> }


Currently I have this code.



```
            string tagExpression = $"{alertMessage.SiteCode}:{alertMessage.AlertTypeId}";
            var headers = new Dictionary<string, string> { { "apns-push-type", "alert" }};
            var tempprop = new Dictionary<string, string> { { "message", inAppMessage}};

            var notification = new TemplateNotification(tempprop)
            {
                Headers = headers
            };

            await hub.SendNotificationAsync(notification, tagExpression);
```

I need to specify another message on "acme" parameter.

Thank you

----------

